# green mica



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Where can I get this?
Becky


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.alternasense.com/

They are excellent. I have 10-12 different micas from them and so far ALL stay true in GM soap. I have tried 3 of their greens and so far I love all of them.  They are wonderful to do business with and I highly recommend them.

Sara


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Sara is like the Mica queen. It is her thing - and it makes for some beautiful soaps.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank goodness to....now Sara...soap and figure out our perfect orange  Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

AND figure me this please. My shamrock green mica that I got at BB and is about 6 months old suddenly began morphing brown on me? Can they go bad? Same recipe, same FO, same temps - huh?

I love mica's and get the most consistent results with them (except that shamrock!) I also use labcolors and have figured out that they cannot survive the high heat of a GM gel stage. They either morph or disappear. Now if I want my liquid colored soap to turn out I have to stick it in the fridge, unmold after 12 or so hours because if I leave it in the mold even after being in the fridge sometimes it'll still heat right back up! Still gets a little warm even when I take it out of the mold.

Ungelled soaps are so soft - can't cut for a few days even with a discount!

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I have had some of my micas for two years or more and they have never morphed in color... did one of the soap batches gel and the other not.. 
Did you use the same amount of liquid? did you mix the mica before stirring in the soap the same way?... thats the beauty of handmade soap, sometimes even if you do everything exactly the same way.. batches will and do come out differently.. To me that is what makes it beautiful and gives it the true handmade look.. I love rough cut speckled soaps, crooked cut soaps, you name it, colors off.. true way to tell it really was handmade.. 
We can't control it the way the huge commerical supplies can...


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

It was all the same. The next time I went to make it I just took a bit of the soap out and added the micah- brown again! Makes so sense at all!

Last week I soaped be delicious from Solas. Used yellow and alot of peach labcolor swirls, did everything to stop the gel, top is full of the lovely color. Cut it today and inside all I have is yellow swirls! Grrrrr....I'm so ticked. I think I will just reserve my labcolors for bath bombs and keep mica's for soap.
But I LOVE my labcolor fuschia in my pink dragon if I can keep it from gel...

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Bethany, I have the same lab colors and have gotten the same result from the peach, to get a true peach, you have to use a lot of it..Most of the lab colors are strong, that one is not..Add a touch of orange lab to it and it will come out peach.. I love the fushia too... my favorite..


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I used 30 drops in 2 cups - that seemed like alot! I will try it with orange too.

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Thank goodness to....now Sara...soap and figure out our perfect orange Vicki


I'm working on it! I have 2 beautiful orange micas that I am dying to soap... just have to find the time. I'll report back to the board when I do.

Sara
AKA The Mica Queen :lol


----------

